# Mid-Century Modern plans?



## cyclocross (May 2, 2008)

We just bought a mid-century modern house and want to furnish it in period appropriate styles. Naturally, I see this as a much needed excuse to justify new woodworking projects (and tools) to the wife. Only problem is all the plan sites I see only seem to offer Mission, Stickley, or traditional style plans. I've yet to find a site that offers anything along the lines of Heywood-Wakefield, Noguchi, Eames, or other Mid-Century Modern styles. Does anyone out there have a source for 50's-60's style furniture?


----------



## Squillis (May 22, 2008)

*how's your creativeness*

Hmm, seems that a lot of the furniture I saw online was mostly made of plastic and metal, making it a difficult project to get tools for woodworking for. Maybe your best bet is to see if you find a piece you like and try to come up with your own version, or see if you're able to swap out metal legs and sides for wood.


----------



## cyclocross (May 2, 2008)

Plastic and metal is common but wood was still the dominant material to a large degree. Many people erroneously assume plastic was common but many landmark pieces (the Eames LCW chair, the Noguchi coffee table, the Eames coffee table) look plastic but in fact were made from molded plywood. Heywood-Wakefield furniture was also entirely made from wood. Unfortunately it seems like most woodworking mags and sites are stuck in just a few particular styles.


----------

